# Any tips on feeding yogurt?



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Since Zoe has been on antibiotics for 3 weeks now, (just finished up last Fri.), I am wanting to get her to eat some yogurt. However, little miss picky won't even try it. Any suggestions on what I can put with it to get her like it?</span>


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I have no idea







Sparkey hates it too.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Since Zoe has been on antibiotics for 3 weeks now, (just finished up last Fri.), I am wanting to get her to eat some yogurt. However, little miss picky won't even try it. Any suggestions on what I can put with it to get her like it?</span>[/B]


Crystal, Scooby isn't real keen on it either but if I put it on my finger he will sometimes lick it off, then some days he will just eat it off his plate, I think when it's something new they do tend to not want to try it although Koko on the other hand is a garbage can and will eat anything.
If Zoe is really picky I wouldn't mix anything she doesn't like with anything she will eat willingly because she may go off the food she likes.
I know what you are going through because Scooby is impossible to feed, he will eat anything we eat but nothing that has dog food written on it, not that I blame him these days.
We had a free sample of Castor & Pollux organic canned Chicken, Turkey & whole rice food arrive in the mail yesterday and I tried it on the boys last night, Koko gobbled it up







but Scooby turned his head the other way







I was so disappointed too because it smelled so nice and looked very good. I think I will buy some though because it is free of any chemicals and fillers etc. At least Koko will eat it, and who knows maybe Scooby will eventually.
I have also ordered some Merrick canned Mediterrainian dinner just to try that too as it is lamb and both the boys seem to like lamb.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Haha
Pip is a garbage can too. He loves to lick the peel-off lid of my pro-biotic yoghurt. Daisy, on the other hand, runs a mile - yuck - poison


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I know plain yogurt is best, but if she would eat vanilla yogurt would that be ok?</span>


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I just started adding yogurt to Bella's food about a week ago hoping it will help with her allergies some. Thankfully she likes the taste of it so far, of course little miss picky could change her mind about that anyday now.







Do you think maybe you could mix a tad of it with some baby food? Maybe that would help mask the taste of it some.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Kissi will eat pretty much anything I eat...she loves yogurt when it comes from MY spoon!!! (she probably should get the plain but I don't like it...so she eats vanilla, strawberry and key lime!!)
good luck,
Linda


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I know plain yogurt is best, but if she would eat vanilla yogurt would that be ok?</span>[/B]


I can't see why that would hurt her, even the fruit ones are ok but just be careful the fruit doesn't go through her, perhaps take the chunky bits out, pretend you are eating it and I bet she would like to at least try it, I know with the boys if we are eating it they will eat anything, Scooby included, but with him if you put it on a plate just for him he won't touch it







then along comes the garbage disposal on four legs called Koko and it disappears in an instant


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex eats yogurt. But I give him the ones with fruit in it.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

luckily for me, otis eats anything! he'll even eat a stalk of lettuce!!! he loves yogurt tho.. i always give him my last spoon on yogurt as as treat!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I think vanilla would be ok but just to be sure I would get the all natural kind. I know they sell it in the bigger containers but I haven't seen it in the individual serving ones.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">So after a week of trying, coaxing, pleading, really hamming it up that mommy loves it...Zoe finally ate some vanilla yogurt!!!







Not as much as I would have liked but she did eat it so hopefully tonight I'll get her to take a little more. Honestly, she is just like a little kid...she won't even try the things that are good for you but somehow just KNOWS that the bad stuff will taste wonderful!







I have been on sort of a "Fast Food Fast" for a couple of years now, but the other day (I'm thinking I'm a stress eater







) I was just craving a FRIED chicken sandwich (no not the grilled







), onion rings, and a Moolatte from DQ the other day so I indulged (seriously it's been over 2 yrs since I've had fast food







) and Zoe has NEVER had it but she just KNEW it had to be the best thing she would ever eat. No, I didn't give in but she was a royal pain trying to beg. She knows "the position" if she is ever going to get something mommy is eating (basically the down position) so she is not in my face, and she would dramatically flop in "the position" over & over again thinking mommy must not be seeing her. She even tried to pull out the never fail with grandma "be shy" pose. LOL It was the cutest thing...even worth the tummy ache I had after eating all that!!!







LOL</span>


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

We give our babies Stonyfield Organic nonfat vanilla or plain yogurt. If it's plain, I usually have to mix something in it. I'll put little pieces of green apples (cut up and peeled) and he licks and eats it right up


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

My little Deja turns her nose up at yogurt too. I'll have to try a little apple or other tasty treat to see if that might work. I'm afraid of the heavily fruit filled yogurts because of the extra sugar and I don't think they really have the healthy probiotics that the better quality yogurt has.


----------



## derenda (May 9, 2007)

what is it about yogurt is it good for them i give zoey the yogurt drops that are mage for dogs is the kind made for humans good for her if so what is it good for


----------



## molleysmom (May 27, 2007)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Since Zoe has been on antibiotics for 3 weeks now, (just finished up last Fri.), I am wanting to get her to eat some yogurt. However, little miss picky won't even try it. Any suggestions on what I can put with it to get her like it?</span>[/B]


I have made ice cream with fat free yogurt and a banana and thinned down with a little water and then placed in ice trays. Molley likes them. I might even try adding it to some rice for her to eat. good luck.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Each of my girls get a teaspoon of fruit flavored yogurt before bedtime. They love it but won't touch plain yogurt.


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

> what is it about yogurt is it good for them i give zoey the yogurt drops that are mage for dogs is the kind made for humans good for her if so what is it good for[/B]


Yogurt has probiotics that are good for them and for us







The live active cultures (L.acidophilus, bifidus, etc) are what you're looking for in a good yogurt. Stonyfield organic nonfat yogurt is a very good one.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

As far as I know the one recommended here to use is plain with acidophlous.


----------

